# HELP ! - 585 problems



## LOOK at me (Nov 2, 2006)

examined a used 585 (size M- 2005 model) prior to purchase- two significant problems which compel me to not purchase

1. in spite of various combinations of seat posts and clamps, I can't stop the post from rocking back and forth- best combination was an aluminum dura ace post & new style campy clamp- have not tried redesigned Look clamp but suspect the campy will perform the same

concerned that the original owner may have damaged the frame by riding for 1.5 yrs with the post rocking

concerned that, and according to Look france, the problem is not easy to solve/ impossible to solve due to a seat post lug diameter a bit too large and various seat post whose diameter, while fine with other frames, is not proper for the 585

Look confirmed that the frame/ seat lug has never been redesigned- only the clamp was redesigned

2. a properly dished rear wheel, placed fully in the dropouts (rests on unbent axle), and while centered in the chainstays, will not center in the seat stays- the centerline of the rim and brake bolt hole is off by approx 3-5 mm

the obvious solution may be to remove a bit of aluminum from the dropout to correct the angle, but Look says no- don't do that. Look france wishes that the original / present owner send the frame back to Look usa for examination- Look did not specify what the solution may be- I suspect politics may get in the way of a replacement frame...

this type of alignment issue should not be found on such an expensive and well regarded frame

unfortunately, and in spite of Look's quality control, it appears that significant alignment issues are still a reality

*note: the frame, overall, appears in excellent condition with no obvious signs of abuse and/ or damage/ impact


what to do ???

any suggestions/ feedback will be greatly appreciated

thx !


----------



## haz a tcr (Sep 29, 2005)

Don't even consider it.

You will not have any warranty as you must well be aware, so if any of these issues were a real problem you would have no recourse and be left with a useless frame.

Don't buy into someone else's problem.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

I would recommend that the owner call us directly so that we can get the frame back and give it a warranty evaluation. At the moment I'm at home eating some oatmeal, but I should be in the office by 8:00AM Pacific...okaaaaay, maybe 8:30 but don't tell anyone.  

Have him give me a call and we'll get the ball rolling.

*[email protected]*

(866) 430-5665 from the phone menu, select the extension for Customer Service.


----------



## CTinCT (May 11, 2006)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Customer service...You Look guys have it! What other bike maker would even consider helping someone buy a used frame? We Look owners and prospective customers ought to take notice of this kind of helpful and self-less concern for the People and the Product, not just the Profits...Kudos, Look..
Don Hanson 585 owner and other model 'tire-kicker'


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

My money is that there is a problem with the wheel. I have seen wheels that show the same sort of problem, and it usually is not the frame.

As for the post... are you saying it doesn't fit? Any chance the previous owner reamed it out using the wrong size post?




LOOK at me said:


> examined a used 585 (size M- 2005 model) prior to purchase- two significant problems which compel me to not purchase
> 
> 1. in spite of various combinations of seat posts and clamps, I can't stop the post from rocking back and forth- best combination was an aluminum dura ace post & new style campy clamp- have not tried redesigned Look clamp but suspect the campy will perform the same
> 
> ...


----------

